# Red Hot Smallmouth Action



## Captain Ahab (May 8, 2007)

Took a bicycle ride down the road from house to the East Branch of the Perkiomen to cast for Small Mouth and Rock Bass. When I arrived at about 11:30am there were none of those pesky trout fishermen clogging my favorite holes The stream was flowing nicely and the water was very clear. I noticed that the first of the aquatic vegetation was just about to the surface and had a healthy green color.

Casting at the Sellersville dam, I caught some real nice rock bass in the spillway and several small SM Bass. I could see five fat carp working their circuit and a blue heron was active just downstream - what a perfect spring day. After about 8 rocky bass, I decided to move to a slow flowing area where I have caught nice LM bass in the past. Hooked up with two LM about 1.5 lbs each on 3" Yum Dingers fished weightless.

Next stop was an area that I call the "S" turn, there a slate ledge extends out near a retaining wall - perfect smallie territory. Because the water was so clear I made my initial cast a good 15 feet back from the bank area hoping to catch a smallie working the shallows. Creeping up behind a stream side tree, I was able to get a glimpse into the water, there, almost at my feet, was a very large bass, which I thought must be a nice Large Mouth. The bass was holed up next to a drop off using the rock formation to hold position in the slight current. I flipped a 4" Green Watermelon Sunami worm a few feet up stream and the bass immediately took notice. When the bait settled to the bottom, the fish slowly swam over and inhaled my bait. I went to set the hook, and the line tangled in a bush next to me. I pulled the bait right out of the fish's mouth without getting the hook set. The bass swam in a sharp circle and settled back. Cast number two was off the spot, I left the bait where it landed and the bass again slowly swam out and picked up the bait. This time I set the hook sharply (making sure the line was clear first) and the fish lunged into the deeper water,. The head tugs and sharp run clued me in that this was no Large Mouth, but a real nice smallie. After a brief tussle I landed the fish - it was by far the biggest smallie I ever pulled out of this small stream.

Now I was shaking and really upset, I almost always carry my camera but thought, "why bother, I only catch dinks in this stream?" I was pissed! I did have a digital scale so I weighed the fish at 3.5 lbs and measured it at 19.25" WOW! I looked around and cursed because usually there are five or six people fishing in the area and today, no one! (Next time I will not be so quick to hope there are no trout guys around) I quickly released the fish and called a few friends to bitch about the lack of camera. I then set up about ten yards up stream and, on the next cast, landed another smallie that weighed in at 3 lbs.

Now I was faced with a dilemma, clearly the first fish was not a fluke, (no pun intended) the smalies were here and they were hitting. Do I pack up and make the long bike ride to get the camera in hopes of catching bass number three or do I keep fishing while the action is good? The phone rings and it is one of my "friends" telling me that unless I have photographic proof, he will not accept my "story" of a three and one-half pound SM bass in the East Branch! I quickly pack up and raced home for the camera.

Returning to the same spot about 45 minutes later drenched in sweat and out of breath I again crept up to the the stream. My sunglasses keep fogging up from the sweat and I stopped for a minute to watch the water and gather myself. I see another huge smallie slightly further out then the first one and make a perfect cast. This girl wants nothing to do with my bait and spooks.

I continue to fish the area for a few minutes an then move to the next spot, planning on returning for the spooked fish (I hope). I catch a rock bass but no huge smallie. "Damn", I think, " I should have stayed put and let the camera go." I make a long cast back to the ledge where I caught the first fish and leave the bait to settle for a few minutes, staring intently at the line and hoping. Suddenly, the line shoots out, I set the hook and the rod arches sharply, I have yet another big girl on. I scramble into stream, the mud covering my feet to make sure it does not throw the hook and land this:






I keep working the spot and nothing! I cast further upstream and hook into another large smallie. Once again, I go into the mud and land another nice fish. This time I want a good photo and notice a girl walking her dog on the path nearby. I grab the fish and camera and charge out of the stream towards the girl, she looked scared; seeing me, covered in mud and lipping a flopping fish, running at her! I quickly ask her if she will take the photo and she agrees. Just then her dog takes a snap at the fish but I ward the dog off.

She did a good job:





I am still a little excited at the thought of yesterday afternoon and the prospects for today! I spotted a half dozen large females getting ready to spawn, the small males grouped around them. They ignored everything yesterday, but they should be ready to eat today once they finish the fishy mating ritual. I am also feeling very protective towards these fish and I hope that none of the bucket brigadiers find them! :twisted:


----------



## Zman (May 8, 2007)

Nice bronze backs man! Glad you grabbed the camera. I wouldn't have been able to pull myself away from active fish. Fortunately, I have my cell at all times and use it for pics when I forget the camera.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 8, 2007)

I try to have the camera at all times, and usually end up with pics of squirrels, a strange bird or two, a leaf, my shoes and a few dinks. The ONE TIME I forget is when I finally catch something actually photo worthy. To make matters worse, I am in a local contest that requires pics, thankfully I was able to get a photo!

Now if Sterling (Mr. PC Baits) gets the worms molds I can use those to catch the fish I left behind


----------



## Anonymous (May 9, 2007)

Great report. Keep em comin


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 16, 2013)

Ahhhh I cannot for spring !


----------



## Jim (Mar 16, 2013)

Captain Ahab said:


> Took a bicycle ride down the road



:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## redbug (Mar 16, 2013)

Jim said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Took a bicycle ride down the road
> ...



i saw a bike today


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 16, 2013)

You can both 

*BITE ME*


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 16, 2013)

Thats a lot of words to read..........

I like bicycle rides!


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Mar 16, 2013)

I always seem to be without a camera when I get nice fish.........hoping this year that stops. I purposely went out and bought a nice waterproof camera to throw in the boat.


----------



## one100grand (Mar 19, 2013)

It's good to see that Ahab made up such a good story that he still remembers it 6 years later...


----------

